# material price to home owner



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

so i look at a roof, metal panels, and the home owner wants me to list the material cost separately, she is a real-estate agent and figure all she wants to know is how much im making. what i did is say = well its time for me to go. and away i went. her husband chased me out to my truck saying go ahead and write up a bid, which i responded = i said id never work for another real-estate agent again, and left. you see she wanted to make sure i wasnt going to make anything. funny thing that came out of it is that no one else does metal roofs here. ive talked to the other roofing contractors and they say it not something they want to try to teach there guys. boy you give person a fair price and all they want to do its figure out how to make sure you dont make anything. so waht do yu say when a home owner wants to know exactly how much material is, a list of it.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

So when they ask that give them the price of the materials plus your mark ups. You have to order it, transport it, figure quantiles ect. Just because someone can buy a panel at menards for X amount doesn't mean that's what it costs.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

hey, she is a realtor, thats what they do. if id known before i went out id of never gone out.


----------



## natemarshall303 (Jan 5, 2015)

In other words you have stereotyped real estate agents. I've done over 50 roofs for realtors. Why are you scared? Are you a weak sales person in general?


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

You can tell them too that is not the way you are bidding the job ,T/M., but rather you are selling them a completed job. Granted the job is figured on how much material, time , and profit you wants to make. I make a point of telling my customers that once I give a bid and it is agreeded on the price will not change, until unseen problems arise, even if I figured wrong. There are always people trying to figure out how much you are making on the job , I just don't play their game.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

ive only had luck with one realtor in 40 years, and she was dying of cancer. she accepted my price and paid when i was done. every other one had done nothing but lie. i had one that told me a job had to be completed by Christmas and that everything was done on the sale. when i was done she said that the buyer had co-signed for his daughter and now there was a problem. but not to worry i could just lien the job. cute, im out $3000.00 for who knows how many years. merry Christmas to me. that was the last time.


----------



## rodash (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe it's a location thing. I've done lots of roofs for realtors on the coast and they've mostly been easy to deal with. The odd one can be a bit picky but most seem OK.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

agree. location location location. here they tell there are a few missing shingles and when you check the roof is 30+ years old and shot. ofcourse they agree the point. id have to say you might find 1 in 50 that you could trust here, not good odds. better to stay away from them.


----------



## Maxon100 (Feb 11, 2015)

Ya working with real estate agents can be a real pain, if I get a customer that wants to know the breakdown of my bid that's 100% cool with me but real estate agents are not concerned with replacing the roof they just use it as a negotiation tool when repesenting the buyer or seller. Either way if you do work for a realtor you're gauranteed to get a call from the other realtor saying that the roofs does or doesn't need to be replaced(depending on the side youre working with). I still work with realtors but only the ones who have been in the game for a while because they understand if you get jacked around you're never going to answer there calls again.

http://stormproofroofing.org/


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

thats why i swore id never do it again. when i went out on this last one i didnt know she was a realtor, saw her car, with signs, in the driveway. kick myself for not just turning around and going home. although it was kind of satisfying that when she asked for the second time to list the material cost i just said, well its time for me to go. should of seen the look on her face, super surprised. her husband actually followed me out to my truck telling e to go ahead and write it up, yeah good luck with that.


----------



## Acadian (Mar 2, 2015)

just stick to your guns....tell her you & your guys are worth so much per hr....and if she wants a cheap job to look somewhere else...you charge what you are worth, quality work doesn't come free.....if she wants it done for nothing...its gonna be a headache right from the start ! after 18 yrs ....I've learn one thing....DON'T WORK FOR NOTHING !!!


----------



## llmotoll (Feb 27, 2015)

For a new prospect: Yes I'm not interested in breaking down my estimate either. I tell them it is proprietary information and wish them well. (politely tell them to go pound sand) 

Existing customer: Yes we will break down a reroof bid for them and realize its all just a waste of time but at least we will retain the service business.
Usually for me if a customer goes that direction they go more toward a labor only price which we include our material mark ups into the estimate anyways.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

made it simple, said = well its time for me to go. funny, i did a bigger metal roof, and torch combo, just a mile away. this customer actually came by my home and paid me. that is before she actually saw the completed roof, that is the rake and ridge installed. i think for every 10 customers i get one jerk. fortunately i can avoid the jerks, let some one else deal with them.


----------



## FriscoBlue (Sep 12, 2010)

I did a job recently! Homeowner said they want to purchase materials, pay me labor!
I said no problem, here's material list you can even get my cost from my supplier!!
I figured what I needed to charge labor, then added what I should get on material mark up!
Added it on to labor charge and got job!
Worked out fine!!


----------



## RoofTalk (Jun 12, 2015)

hotrodo351 said:


> so i look at a roof, metal panels, and the home owner wants me to list the material cost separately, she is a real-estate agent and figure all she wants to know is how much im making. what i did is say = well its time for me to go. and away i went. her husband chased me out to my truck saying go ahead and write up a bid, which i responded = i said patio covers id never work for another real-estate agent again, and left. you see she wanted to make sure i wasnt going to make anything. funny thing that came out of it is that no one else does metal roofs here. ive talked to the other roofing contractors and they say it not something they want to try to teach there guys. boy you give person a fair price and all they want to do its figure out how to make sure you dont make anything. so waht do yu say when a home owner wants to know exactly how much material is, a list of it.


That's entirely fair... she might as well do it herself then if she wants it alacart!


----------



## hotrod351 (May 31, 2015)

she is still looking for someone to do it, meanwhile ive done one in her area and getting another one loaded monday, to bad, so sad. good reddens. the real funny one is when you come up short you never see the home owner reaching into there pocket to give you more money.


----------



## jackson_sparrow (Jul 30, 2015)

*re*

lmao, i hate real estate agents. they are all out for free work in clearwater fl. i had one i told over and over that the flat deck needed to be replaced and she swore it was fine so i did the best i could and so i thought i fixed the leak. so for three weeks i went out four more times trying to seal this torch down. finally i find the leak and it was the boot on the three inch vent pipe. the lead boot had a small cut at the top and water was leaking in. now mind you i had torched half a roll in the section where the leak is. she refused to pay for even the material to fix this and it ended up costing me 300 in material. screw realters


----------



## hotrod351 (May 31, 2015)

what i say to them when they call now, and love it, is = i dont work for real estate agents. if one asks why i simply say = because there liars and crooks.


----------

